# 350z winter tires in chicago???



## ac23 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm considering buying a 350z. The only thing that is holding me back is whether or not I can make it through the winter with snow tires on the Z? I live about 4 and half miles from work so about 12min drive. No hills, pretty much just a straight road. Will the Z be a problem even with snow tires?


----------



## CHISSAN (Jun 8, 2010)

I had once thought of driving in the snow, but Calgary Alberta Canada is a different place. the snow gets so deep you would be pushing a snow bank; even with snow or ice tires the z would prove useless.


----------

